# 11 lbs of computer ram



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-LB-SCRAP-MEMORY-RAM-FOR-GOLD-RECOVERY-DOUBLE-SIDED-HIGH-QUALITY-/260991617004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc45007ec#ht_1111wt_932

thought someone might like this  not my sale, but seems reasonable to me, am i wrong?


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

boardsort is only paying $14.00 a pound and at the price listed, it comes to $25.00 a pound.

good for the seller, bad for whoever buys it.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

Geo said:


> boardsort is only paying $14.00 a pound and at the price listed, it comes to $25.00 a pound.
> 
> good for the seller, bad for whoever buys it.



doh! ive always been bad a math, my bad


----------



## ericrm (Apr 26, 2012)

you are wrong... to my best case scenario ive seen 17$ on ebay shipping included /lbs, minus fees(ebay/paypal) will bring for the seller about 14/15$ lbs 
but ebay is always a guess ...


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

my math is terrible and ive been wrong before,alot.  

the buy it now price is $275.00

$275.00/11LBS is $25.00 per pound. or at least thats what my calculator says, it could be wrong too.


----------



## ericrm (Apr 27, 2012)

no Geo 
i didnt say your math was wrong i mean, as an answer to ComputerHoarder


ComputerHoarder said:


> thought someone might like this  not my sale, but seems reasonable to me, am i wrong?


i mean yes this is a wrong asumption ,it is totaly unreasonable.ebay is always over priced and the much i seen them to be sold is 17$lbs shipping included in that price...


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 27, 2012)

i try starting my postings at a decent price myself


----------

